# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم نوكيا سوفت ويير(Nokia Software) تحديثات :  NaviFirm+ 1.6

## salihmob

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
في هذا الموضوع سيتم ادارج تحديثات برنامج  
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   من الموقع الرسمي   
الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

*تسلم ايدك*  * احلى تقيم +تثبيت* * +++++*

----------


## GSM-AYA

شكرا لك

----------


## yassin55

مشكور صالح على المجهود 
والله كنت منتظرو

----------


## امير الصمت

شكرا لك اخى

----------


## salihmob

> مشكور صالح على المجهود 
> والله كنت منتظرو

   سبقتك يا بوب 
حمل واستمتع

----------


## salinas

شكرا لك

----------


## EZEL

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## seffari

بارك الله فيك

----------


## Shamseldeen Victory

ممتاز ياصالح عمل جميل من أنسان أجمل

----------


## hassan riach

بارك الله فيك

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

تسلم حبيبى
على التحديث

----------


## amer

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hamid.almalke

شكراٌ لك اخي العزيز

----------


## WESSAM NAGAH

سلمت يداك 
جزاكم الله خيرااااا

----------


## gassdine

salam rabi ikhalik ya sahbi

----------


## charrou

مشكوووووور و بارك الله فيك

----------


## عارف اسماعيل

للك جزبل الشكر

----------


## softmoud

مشكوووووور و بارك الله فيك

----------


## u_farahat

ربنا يكرمكــــــــــــــــــــــــم

----------


## benachar brahi

ما شاء الله

----------


## ighdriss

*تسلم ايدك*

----------


## hajii

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## salim dz75

مجهود يستحق الشكر فبارك الله فيك صديقي

----------

